# so mad i'm shaking



## rjb

this girl FOB knows just posted pictures of Adelaide on her Facebook even though Sam and I both told her she couldn't
i'm going to fucking explode!!
FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
FUCKING BITCH!
sorry.
i can't stop shaking!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Report the photos immediately. Its illegal for her to use them without your consent..I think. I'm positive she has to take them down though.


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> Report the photos immediately. Its illegal for her to use them without your consent..I think. I'm positive she has to take them down though.

she blocked me so i cant get the url to report it!
can someone add her and if it's on there give me the url?


----------



## Desi's_lost

if i can find it, i'll report it for you, can you give me a url or her name and school or something?


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> if i can find it, i'll report it for you, can you give me a url or her name and school or something?

fob says she took it down but i'm worried hes just saying so so i calm down :cry:
i never should have posted them :cry:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Don't blame yourself!! It's not your fault at all. Why would she post pictures of her? Xx


----------



## rjb

Char.due.jan said:


> Don't blame yourself!! It's not your fault at all. Why would she post pictures of her? Xx

i don't know.
she was pretending to be preg when i was preg
and she was claiming her and fob dated
( i know thats a lie)
ugh!
:cry:


----------



## x__amour

Are you being serious, Becca? What the fuck. 
She took pictures of Adelaide and posted them? Did she post them as her own?


----------



## Burchy314

Wow wtf that is so wrong! What's her name? I can go see if she took them down.


OT Shannon that is a really cute profile picture. I really need one of me, oh, and lo.


----------



## rjb

its dakota nicole.
shes wearing a tie dye shirt in her profile pic.
i'm just so upset :cry:


----------



## Burchy314

It wont let me see her pictures unless I add her. Im gunna send her a request and she if she will accept


----------



## Callie-xoxox

WTF!~
I would be livid.
that is sooo wrong of her.
I will report her as well!


----------



## x__amour

Burchy314 said:


> OT Shannon that is a really cute profile picture. I really need one of me, oh, and lo.

Thanks, Tina! :hugs: OH felt "left out". :haha:

Becca, I really, really hope you get this figured out and stopped if it hasn't already. :nope:


----------



## lily123

What a bitch!!! Who on earth would do that?!?!?!? I'd be angry too!
If i were you honey i'd set your facebook profile to private to stop anybody you don't know looking at photos of your daughter, because *unfortunately once you put photos up on facebook, they become facebook's prope*rty :(
xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Omg that's awful, deff report her even if it takes several times, keep on that's so so wrong :( :hugs:
This is why me and OH told family not to upload pics of LO unless there was someone else in the photo and we also agreed I wouldn't upload loads of photos either of LO because people are just so sick :nope:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

that's so wrong.... I can't believe people can be like that to be honest. I hope she has taken them down hun. 

xoxox


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

rjb said:


> its dakota nicole.
> shes wearing a tie dye shirt in her profile pic.
> i'm just so upset :cry:




> BOSS at Hollister Co.Went to North Gwinnett High SchoolMarried to Monica Eldridge

Is that her? I've added her as a friend so hopefully I'll be able to see whether she has them up still or not. Is she pretending Adelaide's her baby? I would be so livid :nope:


----------



## Desi's_lost

i tried to add her last night, but she never accepted mine either. i hope she took them down for you. fb might own them but you have to check the box saying you have permission to post them and that girl obviously didnt.


----------



## amygwen

I'm adding the bitch toooooooo! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what a bitch! haha, i would call her parents if i could and tell them what she is doing to you


----------



## annawrigley

^ Yeah thats a good idea


----------



## rjb

annawrigley said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> its dakota nicole.
> shes wearing a tie dye shirt in her profile pic.
> i'm just so upset :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS at Hollister Co.Went to North Gwinnett High SchoolMarried to Monica EldridgeClick to expand...
> 
> Is that her? I've added her as a friend so hopefully I'll be able to see whether she has them up still or not. Is she pretending Adelaide's her baby? I would be so livid :nope:Click to expand...

yeah thats her.


and fortunately fb has a report section specifically for people posting pictures of your child, as long as your child is under 13, you can request pictures be taken down.
so if it isn't already down, it will be as soon as i get the url


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> what a bitch! haha, i would call her parents if i could and tell them what she is doing to you

i don't know her parents or number or anything :(


----------



## annawrigley

Do you have a telephone directory that has peoples numbers in it? 
And if its the URL of her page you need its https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1080099714
She's declined me btw!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rjb said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> what a bitch! haha, i would call her parents if i could and tell them what she is doing to you
> 
> i don't know her parents or number or anything :(Click to expand...

phonebook?


----------



## rjb

she lives in fob's district
but i need the url of the picture.
but i guess its not possible :(


----------



## charmedlassie

I have added her too...I'm from the UK so maybe she will accept the add? I don't know but that is so creepy that she put pictures of your baby up even though she doesn't like you. 
Some girls are just mental.


----------



## stefni_x

i have added her too if she accepts i will post the URL asap xxx


----------



## Burchy314

haha she is probably sitting there like "wtf who are all these people sending me requests!"


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Since she declined everyones requests i sent her a message asking her to take them down. She told me sam is "like" her brother and Adelaide is her neice. so she has the right :/


----------



## GypsyDancer

I GOT IT FOR YOU HUN!!
IM A PRO I KNOW :haha: you can love me later haha

i'll post it in a sec


----------



## GypsyDancer

right..
the link is 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#...484456&set=a.1385396029837.2048867.1080099714


and i didnt know if youd seen the picture she had and what she'd put so i screen copied it for you just incase :winkwink: hope you dont mind me posting it

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/rjbphoto2.jpg

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/rjbphoto.jpg

thats the only photo i could find..i dont think she has any more..:wacko:

lol x


----------



## GypsyDancer

hold on that link didnt work..one sec

https://www.facebook.com/photos.php...484456&set=a.1385396029837.2048867.1080099714

there ^

she titled it

"my new baby neice" LOL

hope you get it deleted hun..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

She told me she took it down!


----------



## Leah_xx

big hug fo getting that for her


----------



## GypsyDancer

she hasnt lol..

i know i know im a good detective haha

rjb i deleted you from my friends..so when i added her she wouldnt see we were mutual friends :haha: i'll add you back ina bit
and changed my profile pic to a completely non baby related picture as i guess she's guessed what was going on..from aload of mums adding her haha
anyway it worked :) she accepted within minute LOL :winkwink:


----------



## GypsyDancer

LOL i got in mega panic mode to quickly find it before she deleted me
i had OH talking to me and i just ignored him haha


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

WOW!!
She told me like not even half an hr ago that it was deleted.
She also blocked me after lol


----------



## GypsyDancer

i keep checking and its definitely still up haha im sooo satisfied with myself now
god im worn out now after all that excitement


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

she thinks since sam is her friend, than his child is her niece. I said thats not how it works and she said no it is...


----------



## GypsyDancer

she posted it on her wall


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Her message said " it has been took down since yesterday r u kidding me??? wow!!!!!!!! andd i dnt caree not my fault sam cant take care of a kid.... He is basically my brother
how is this any of your bussinessue"


----------



## GypsyDancer

rjb..sorry lol reffering to you as that as its easier..

has her mum just died at all?? :neutral:
i feel really bad if so...


----------



## Jem_x3

What a little weirdo. I'd never dream of posting pictures of someone else's baby, I hope she gets them taken down!


----------



## lily123

Uggghhh i'd love to give that girl a piece of my mind!!! Who does she think she is?!?! Becca, if you don't want her posting photos of your daughter then i think you should report her - idk why she's saying that Adelaide is her niece :wacko: crazy bitch she is.
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

What a fucking freak. How is your friends baby your niece??! Urgh she's getting a nasty message off me


----------



## annawrigley

> I suggest you take the photos of Becca's baby down now. She is not your niece, and you are obviously mentally disabled if you think your friend's baby is your niece. Becca doesn't want you to have them up, you do not have her permission so you are currently breaking the law and you have been reported.

Too harsh?


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> I suggest you take the photos of Becca's baby down now. She is not your niece, and you are obviously mentally disabled if you think your friend's baby is your niece. Becca doesn't want you to have them up, you do not have her permission so you are currently breaking the law and you have been reported.
> 
> Too harsh?Click to expand...

Just right i think mate! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## x__amour

Nope, Anna, I think that hits the spot, nasty little bitch. It's not her "niece" and she *never* had permission to post it. Hope that gets taken down, oh that would make me so mad if someone took one of my pictures of Tori and just posted it. :grr:

Tasmin, great job hon! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

I don't even think she accepted my friend request :S


----------



## lucy_x

Id be mega pissed too :haha: And that is why i dont post pics lol

would you be pissed if she had asked to post the pics and then just gave them that title?


----------



## rjb

GypsyDancer said:


> right..
> the link is
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#...484456&set=a.1385396029837.2048867.1080099714
> 
> 
> and i didnt know if youd seen the picture she had and what she'd put so i screen copied it for you just incase :winkwink: hope you dont mind me posting it
> 
> https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/rjbphoto2.jpg
> 
> https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/rjbphoto.jpg
> 
> thats the only photo i could find..i dont think she has any more..:wacko:
> 
> lol x

i can't even tell you how grateful i am.
now i just have to kill fob.


----------



## rjb

i seriously started crying i'm so grateful
to all you girls


----------



## rjb

> you lied!
> that pic is still up!!
> dont even talk to me sam.
> cause it's gonna take a while for me to get over this
> you knew it was important to me and you still did it.
> you obviously dont care enough about me or your daughter, you're too busy kissing dakotas ass.

it may be a bit harsh, but he has a history of this shit.
i'm so mad.


----------



## Desi's_lost

=/ridiculous I'm sorry you're still going through this. Thats why they only pic i put up is the back of Syri's head lol.


----------



## lily123

rjb said:


> you lied!
> that pic is still up!!
> dont even talk to me sam.
> cause it's gonna take a while for me to get over this
> you knew it was important to me and you still did it.
> you obviously dont care enough about me or your daughter, you're too busy kissing dakotas ass.
> 
> it may be a bit harsh, but he has a history of this shit.
> i'm so mad.Click to expand...

^^That's not too harsh i don't think. He owes you one BIGGGG apology!
xx


----------



## annawrigley

You should be angry, why would he tell you it was gone :shrug: He should have known you'd have your BnB detectives on hand :howdy:
And she replied to my email saying


> its off its been off wtf


----------



## rjb

he said it was off when he checked.
which is probably a load of shit.
like everything else he tells me :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## rjb

tasmin i could hug you a million times!


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> You should be angry, why would he tell you it was gone :shrug: He should have known you'd have your BnB detectives on hand :howdy:
> And she replied to my email saying
> 
> 
> its off its been off wtfClick to expand...

Aaah, so she is illiterate as well as ignorant :winkwink:
x


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> You should be angry, why would he tell you it was gone :shrug: He should have known you'd have your BnB detectives on hand :howdy:
> And she replied to my email saying
> 
> 
> its off its been off wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah, so she is illiterate as well as ignorant :winkwink:
> xClick to expand...

Yeah I had to read it a few times like ....what is she trying to say? :shrug: :haha: x


----------



## rjb

shes an idiot


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Anna my message was alot like yours, i assume thats why she had me blocked lol


----------

